# HELP : Appealing a JOL Speeding Ticket



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello everyone im a 17 year old driver with a clean record and I would like your opinons on this. I got into a car accident on 10/10/07 and received a $100 estimated speeding ticket. What happened to cause the accident was my back tires locking up going around a corner full of wet leaves and rain finally crashing into a telelphone pole. The cop on the scene gave me the $100 ticket (which is estimated) no one was there to see it.which I have no problem paying but I cant afford to lose my license. I was not speeding and it had rained the day before. I dont know if this is important but my car had the entire braking system redone 6 days prior to the accident. Im appealing it and my court date is at the end of the week.

So am i screwed? or do I have a chance with pleading with the magistrate.

sorry for the grammar teens cant spell.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Dear Lord. I hope you weren't hurt.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh come on! this has gotta be a troll!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sit back and *







And enjoy the show


----------



## Fowlplay (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what a JOL ticket is, but y'all sure seem to give alot of 'em out. They all seem to be to people who come on here an bitch about it, too. Seems like some kind of strange psychic coincidence if you asked me.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

mtc said:


> Like the rest of your post, this too, is bullshit.
> 
> My 16yr olds eyes are bleeding now, after trying to correct your spelling, punctuation, and grammatical errors.


MTC.....If I may...
Teens who give a rats ass care..
EVERYONE starts with a clean record kid....you just couldn't keep it that way for a whopping six months....do everyone including yourself a favor and pay the gig you earned and get a bike so the only person you can hurt is you....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Give up the car. Try riding this......the scooter might be fun too.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

...MA doesn't have a charge for "Speed to fast for conditions"??? Holy crap, we have a charge you guys don't that is useful?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Mosescanwalk said:


> Hello everyone im a 17 year old driver with a clean record and I would like your opinons on this. I got into a car accident on 10/10/07 and received a $100 estimated speeding ticket.


Well I guess you don't have a clean driving record.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> we do Kate
> 
> CHAPTER 90. MOTOR VEHICLES AND AIRCRAFT
> 
> ...


Man...I was really hoping we had something you guys didn't


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Q5-TPR said:


> KW, please pass me a frosty and some popcorn if there is any still left. (yes i know it is a violations of GO #1, but this is a special occasion!)


Ay there be plenty to go around


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Fowlplay said:


> I'm not sure what a JOL ticket is, but y'all sure seem to give alot of 'em out.


It means he be...

*J*it *O*ut of *L*uck..


----------

